# My Pandas Are Dying



## gate113 (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes this is bad news.

3 of my corys are dead. I'm trying to find out the answers why.....but I can't and maybe you can help me.

Here is my setup :
16 gallon
3 Serpae tetra
4 platys
and 6 (well now 3) Panda Corys
And I change my water once a week about 35% of it.
And my water parameters are fine.
Temp is 79

I written before that i felt my Corys were not eating because of the Platys great eating habits (they eat everything everywhere)

So 3 days ago 1 Cory i found dead. It seems like his body was inflated. Like all there was was his head, and after that his whole body flat. Yesturday I found two dead. One again its body looked inflated, and the others body was fine but its eyes were white?!

Could you guys help me out here, what might be the cause of death?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I would venture to say internal parasites or a bacterial infection. What are your water parameters?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Water perameters would be nice, but on another note I have been told that pandas are more sensitive than other corys.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree with the internal parasite theory. Did you get any new fish in? How long have you had the pandas? Pandas are just as hardy as other cories...maybe even hardier then some. One other possibility: Look for a dead fish rotting in the tank. The bottom feeders would be affected before the other fish. Low probability...but worth a look!


----------

